# Reserve Jr. Champion-TWICE!!!!!!!



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

OMG, OMG!!!!!!!! I'm SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO ecstatic right now!!! :wahoo:  :wahoo:  :dance:  My Jr. Alpine, Cob Cottage Blueberry Muffin (AKA "Blue"), just placed reserve Jr. champion-and not just once, but TWICE!!!!!!!!!!!! :dance: :bday: :stars: :stars: :stars: :stars: :greengrin: :leap:  Both of the judges really commented on her depth, as well as personality! (She was trying to eat one of their shirts! :laugh: )


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

Congrats!! I'm glad you did so great!! Now stay in your area, i don't wanna have my alpines go up against yours lmao (jk of course  )


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Congratulations Ariella!!! You must be on cloud 9!! :stars:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

CONGRATS!!!! Thats Awesome!!!!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Congrats!! We need pics! :stars:


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Well, okay, okay......I only have pics of her at home not at the show. But.....Here the pics are:


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

She's beautiful!


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Love her!!!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats.... :clap:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Congratulations, I am sure you are HOOKED now. 

Take a picture with her ribbons, that is ok if it is not at the show. :leap:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Congratulations!!! She's BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

OK, sorry it took me so long, but I do have pics now!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

She's such a gorgeous girl! Her wins were well deserved


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Thank you!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Very pretty gal!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

She's lovely! Just what I like to see in a Nigey. Did she compete in a large class?


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

No, not really....only three, and one was her paternal half sister!


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

Congrats!  That's very exciting


----------



## polopony (Jun 24, 2011)

Congrats! very nice girlie!


----------

